
Show HN: ReactNative macOS tray app running my MDX blog post - slorber
https://twitter.com/sebastienlorber/status/1264850457773645824
======
slorber
It's ReactNative MacOS + MDX, there's no webview here, real native macos
views!

RN MacOS seems already quite usable! only took 1h to make my MDX compiled
React components work on it (but I have already experience running it in iOS
app).

